# Not working keyboard in on Asus GX501 (Zephyrus)



## 0x00Lord (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello. I'm trying to run FreeBSD on a laptop asus gx501.
The keyboard does not print the correct characters.

```
C^ T^ C^
```

And the system recognizes two keyboards.
How do I disable the second keyboard (NumPad & Touch Pad)? I think the problem is this.
Sorry for my English

When you connect an external keyboard, the situation does not change


----------



## Ross (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello, were you able to solve the keyboard problem? I have a different zephyrus and the same issue


----------

